# Is it me or is it true



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

I sense a strong affiliation between Brahms's Symphony no 2 and Brahms Symphony no 2, especially the last movement. What thinkest thou?


----------



## Johnny (Mar 7, 2010)

I find the entire thing to alarmingly similar.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think they were written by the same person. Hasn't it been conjectured in the past that Brahms might really have been Brahms? Or has that been discredited?


----------



## Johnny (Mar 7, 2010)

The hypothesis has yet to be disproven.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't be fools. I was indeed the author of the first of the two symphonies mentioned, but I won't have my name associated with the other, which is trash!


----------



## tgtr0660 (Jan 29, 2010)

False. Brahms' 2nd was composed by the German composer, while Brahms' Symphony # 2 was composed by the Hamburg one..


----------



## Johnny (Mar 7, 2010)

I also noticed that if you play the second one in reverse, and then play that reversed version in reverse, it also sounds similar.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I noticed that if you play the last movement of the second symphony backwards it actuall says, "I.... buried.... Paul," while if you play the final movement of symphony number two backwards it just sounds like gibberish.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Jan 7, 2010)

oops big mistake, I meant to say Raff's Symphony no 2. I guess its true "haste does make waste"


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Raff? But that's not funny at all.

(Both Brahms were named Johannes, too. Coincidence? And Brahms symphony nr. 2 is in D major, just like Brahms' second symphony. And Brahms even called his the opus 73, JUST AS BRAHMS HAD DONE!!)


----------



## Johnny (Mar 7, 2010)

Didn't they both spell their names the same way as well?

Or is that just a rumour I heard?


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Well, now I'm curious, but I don't have any Raff and can't seem to find any to stream.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2010)

Raff's symphony no. 2 is a worthless piece of crap. Don't waste your time with it. Even Beecham couldn't make it sound like music.

Raff's symphony no. 2, however, is a lovely work. Strong, elemental, yet lyrical and sweet. Some people have even compared it to Brahms' no. 2.


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

Outrageous!!

Why, I've recently heard several sophisticated and erudite aristocrats claiming the complete opposite! And they must, of course, be right.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

You Raff you roose


----------

